# The Witch King vs. the Mouth of Sauron



## Link (Jan 11, 2003)

They were both wicked men, one became lord of the nazgul, the other was still a man, but mighty, and given the job of being the "herald" of Sauron.

Which one, do you think, is higher in rank and/ or could kill the other in battle?


----------



## Rúmil (Jan 11, 2003)

There is no comparison: one was ‘King of Angmar long ago, Sorcerer, Ringwraith, Lord of the Nazgûl, a spear of terror in the hand of Sauron, shadow of despair.’

The other was just an embassador, and obviously dispensable: Sauron, having little thought of faith, could not rule out the possibility that the captains of the West would want to skin the guy alive — and he himself does not feel too secure at times.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 11, 2003)

Im glad to see i have the overwelming majority... nice reply Rumil


----------



## redline2200 (Jan 30, 2003)

I would definitely say the witch-king, because he is more "in tune" with Sauron and his power. He is definitely more loyal to Sauron because of his once possession of a ring of power, which would make him more powerful also.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 1, 2003)

The Witch-King, because of the same reasons that everyone stated already.


----------

